# Suche: AEG Logistat A020 => Beschreibung, Software usw.



## Han (29 April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

habe seit kurzem eine AEG Logistat A020 SPS.
Jedoch habe ich das Problem das ich kein Handbuch, Programmiersoftware, Kabelbelegung usw., also rein gar nichts dazu bekommen habe.

Trotz meiner SPS-Programmierkenntnisse stehe ich jetzt voll an.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen !?!?!

Gruss Han


----------



## Anonymous (12 Mai 2005)

Rufe doch mal die Nummer BBS-Bersenbrück 05439-9402-248 an.
Wir helfen gerne weiter. Ludger Langfermann, Manfred Tennigkeit und Josef Coldehoff.


----------

